# Marijuana stocks



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

Has anyone else invested in these recently? I put about four hundred on them right after Colorado legalized. I must say I've done well. My theory was to buy three different stocks in the hopes that one will pan out. So far all have made substantial gains. The stocks I bought were FITX, GRNH and AFAI. I cant wait until Washington legalizes because I expect more sharp gains. Eventually, This could turn out to be a great investment.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Rampant illegal marijuana growing has ruined Northern California. I would not do anything to support that industry.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Meet the prepper of the late 60's, God save us all. Better save up a bunch of munchies!!!!!! Oh shit, he's from komiefornia too. Do you know that guy nobama too, he's into drugs to so he says? What's happening to this forum lately, their coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Stocks = Gambling lol


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Rampant illegal marijuana growing has ruined Northern California. I would not do anything to support that industry.


I wonder if legalization will change that. Doubtful the gangs and cartels will just undercut the legal price I suspect.

-Infidel


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

ekim said:


> Meet the prepper of the late 60's, God save us all. Better save up a bunch of munchies!!!!!! Oh shit, he's from komiefornia too. Do you know that guy nobama too, he's into drugs to so he says? What's happening to this forum lately, their coming out of the woodwork!


Yeah the prepper from the late 60's has almost quadrupled his money in three weeks. All the while you sit back with your money in a hole and criticize. I never said I agree with pot in fact I've never even tried it , but I'm not ignorant either. When an opportunity presents itself I have the balls to take advantage.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Yes sir I see your point...You would have invested in whores and heroin in the 1800's, Slavery in the 1700's, THe almighty dollar over your principles. You may very well be the Bill Gates of Pot....I'm happy for your good luck and savvy investments...For something you don;t believe in...Wow...how smart you are.... I suspect murder and mayhem and sex slavery will become booming market shares...should I invest oh wise one? I don;t often get too critical...and if you had been a believer in the Pot trade I would have been more understanding...but when you do it for the almighty dollar and say you oppose it on principle....Your just a dollar whore sir.


Get you head out of your ass old man! I invested in a product that will ultimately remove the traffic from Mexican cartels. BTW it's also a billion dollar per year industry that will undoubtedly take a bite out of some of the deficit that our great country finds itself in. So in that regard, I do stand behind my investment. I just choose not to participate in smoking. So, if I were to spin logic like you, I would say that since you worked for the Government you not only agree with every aspect of it, but you helped create the current state of affairs.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

NM. Thanks for serving!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Yes sir I see your point...You would have invested in whores and heroin in the 1800's, Slavery in the 1700's, THe almighty dollar over your principles. You may very well be the Bill Gates of Pot....I'm happy for your good luck and savvy investments...For something you don;t believe in...Wow...how smart you are.... I suspect murder and mayhem and sex slavery will become booming market shares...should I invest oh wise one? I don;t often get too critical...and if you had been a believer in the Pot trade I would have been more understanding...but when you do it for the almighty dollar and say you oppose it on principle....Your just a dollar whore sir.


Like I said before, does he know Barry, he doesn't have morals either, just look what hes doing to the country, and this guy is going to help make it better. Yea, more drugs!!!!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Protect this house,

If you want to make threats do it on the forum, if you are in the"military" stop play drug dealer! go wipe your own butt, leave mine alone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I hope none of you have any money invested in the stock market, after reading this. If so, you are investing money with a brood of vipers, placing your money in the hands of the most greedy, lying, vile creatures; and I am talking about the investing banking scene and not even the immoral-embracing corporations who sell their stock.

Careful with the speck in one investor's eye.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't know how much I would invest in the commercial production of something that if legal anyone can grow in their back yard.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Protect this House said:


> Get you head out of your ass old man! I invested in a product that will ultimately remove the traffic from Mexican cartels.


Legal porn sure has protected a lot of children. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Legal porn sure has protected a lot of children. I'm just sayin.


Are you saying they legalized porn to stop children from getting molested?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Man, how greedy does one have to be to try to profit from someone elses pain?
I would not own stocks in any liquor companies either.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've tried to come up with something thoughtful and couldn't. I then tried to come up with something funny and couldn't. Other than FUBAR, I simply do not know what to say about this thread.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I've tried to come up with something thoughtful and couldn't. I then tried to come up with something funny and couldn't. Other than FUBAR, I simply do not know what to say about this thread.


I know EXACTLY what you are saying. I was trying to come up with something about pink-sheet stocks and pink elephants... But it just was not working. Sometimes it is best to just let these things pass - like a bad meal...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy, I'll let you borrow my bacon turtle. =)


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ya, im gonna vote no on proposition that. I wouldn't be able to explain that to my kids. I don't do anything I cant explain on tv.

I would however eat that bacon turtle.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Slippy, I'll let you borrow my bacon turtle. =)


::clapping::


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mish said:


> Slippy, I'll let you borrow my bacon turtle. =)


Sometimes my buttons just get pushed. Thanks for getting my brain back in gear.
Hmmm. That's strange! I have a sudden urge for a Wendys Triple Baconator. 1,000 calories of artery clogging, heart stopping goodness.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Let See Marijuana is illegal at that federal level of govt, Securities, banking, stocks are all controlled by the (feds), it seems to me that anyone investing in the so called (pot stocks) could be found in violation of several laws at the federal level (RICO) is one that comes to mind, as an investor you may be breaking some laws. Pablo Escobar never made cocaine and look how that worked out for him. I'm just sayin until the feds make pot legal it is illegal and I bet a real smart Federal Prosecutor could make an investors life real miserable. Look at Tommy Chong he went to the pen for making and selling pipes and bongs.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I wonder if the cartel geeks read this and other forums to see what up with who?????????.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

In conclusion:
Don't invest in stocks anymore.
Don't do pot.
Eat bacon turtles.

I can do that.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Croosbar Motel Extended Stay









*But it seemed like a good investment at the time*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Man, how greedy does one have to be to try to profit from someone elses pain?
> I would not own stocks in any liquor companies either.


But, would you buy stock in GE? McDonalds? Time-Warner? Coca-Cola? Progressive? Sara Lee? Levi Strauss? Merck & Co.?

Those are just a few companies that take stands against things I believe to be vital to our nation's survival, whether the things be social in nature, constitutional, in nature, or free market in nature. You might be surprised were you to look at the companies in your portfolio, do research and see who gets money and backing from them. You might be surprised at what they are doing to the American "way of life" in order to get more money, power and position.

I'm not at all saying that I am against someone's stance against pot, booze, etc., I am just saying that it is hypocritical to not use the same critical thinking regarding each and every corporation in your portfolio, and that there is a very distinct probability that, if you invest and do not do research into each and every holding, you are being just that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton, it's one thing to have a political difference with a company, another thing for a company to profit from other people's misery.
For 45 years now I have not allowed any products made by Monsanto or Dow into my home.
Monsanto = Agent Orange
Dow = napalm

And since I work privately trying to help alcoholics and drug addicts (who want help) to get and stay clean and sober perhaps I have a different view of legalization of drugs than the average citizen.

And the only "portfolio" I possess is my 401K at my place of employment.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Denton, it's one thing to have a political difference with a company, another thing for a company to profit from other people's misery.
> For 45 years now I have not allowed any products made by Monsanto or Dow into my home.
> Monsanto = Agent Orange
> Dow = napalm
> ...


I know and respect your position. Consider this, though. I drink. No, I am not a drunk, and I am 100% against getting drunk. I know good ol' boys who are hard workers, who are avid hunters, fishermen, husbands and fathers, who occasionally smoke a joint. That is to say, not everyone who drinks or smokes are drunks and stoners. To me, this is akin to saying I am against food because of morbidly-obese gluttons.

Ah, the 401(k) thing. Interesting concept. You put money into it, the company matches your contribution by whatever percent to which they agree, and then your hands are clean. After all, the trading is not controlled by us, right? We have very limited control, and the rest of it is controlled by the "experts," right? Gives us a sense of a moral cleansing, or a rational plausible deniability, doesn't it?

Is it my point that we should rush to buy pot stock? Absolutely not. Do I agree with you in principle? Yes, I do. Do I one bit appreciate how PTH responded to Old SF Guy? I'll just say he was not the only one who had to restrain his typing. All I am saying is that most people who gamble in the markets are either under their control or by the indirect control of account managers, investing in corporations that are a lot more destructive to the nation than these pot companies.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

What we need to do that will correct some of these problems we have is to get laws that are a little more black and white and take the guess work out of what is or isn't legal. We need to decide who is going to pass laws and who will enforce them equally across the states. It should be legal or not! Taxed or not, medical or not. Either the governments control what is or isn't sold or it's a free market. Then what do we do with all those that have been prosecuted, do we turn them free?

We have "a country that protects the rights of all" unless your are not part of a minority. Even on a forum that talks about small/less government we can't agree on who,what, where the government is right/wrong in violating our rights to be free to choose. It's easy for me, but I'm not the one making rules/laws as I see most things as black or white and putting the government in it's place. Here are the laws, break the law pay the price. You can't be a little pregnant, a little drunk, high, dead. If you get hurt/killed committing a crime you are guilty of the crime first and the rest is the price you must pay. If your family wants to profit from said crime then they must accept responsibility for said crime! I've said many times the biggest problem with America are lawyers and judges, which is redundant because at the core of almost all problems is a lawyer. We have gotten so "educated" that we are smart enough to see who is causing the majority of the problems. rant off


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Protect this House said:


> Yeah the prepper from the late 60's has almost quadrupled his money in three weeks. All the while you sit back with your money in a hole and criticize. I never said I agree with pot in fact I've never even tried it , but I'm not ignorant either. When an opportunity presents itself I have the balls to take advantage.


If you hate the industry, investing in its economic growth would be an easy way to turn around and invest those profits into anti legalization organizations maybe even donate to DEA type organizations. It's like shooting an enemy with their own gun.

FYI: I take no sides on this one.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Silverback said:


> If you hate the industry, investing in its economic growth would be an easy way to turn around and invest those profits into anti legalization organizations maybe even donate to DEA type organizations. It's like shooting an enemy with their own gun.
> 
> FYI: I take no sides on this one.


With all do respect, isn't that part of the problem also, taking no side.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Denton Im gonna give you a hot tip! you would be better off to invest your money in land thats right land / property / rentals ect., its real you own it, you can use it, you can lease it, and most importantly it never becomes worthless. Stocks are not Real thats right they are not Real they are like poker chips at the casino they can be used for ass wipe in the end. Now Commodities are a little better IMO but still risky, I work in the Oil Patch and Aug 2008 Oil was around 145 per barrel by Dec of 2008 it was 33 per Barrel. Just about the time everyones 401k took a big dump which was about the same time we bailed out Chrysler, GM, and all the banks, have you connected the dots yet. You and I have no control over what the Feds and their Fat cat buddies on wall street decide along with the IDIOTS that run these Corporations, Personally I have never been bailed out by either a Tax Paying Citizen or Some Retirees 401K. What do you think is going to happen when the USA tells China sosorry you nogettypaid. I mean the Feds and the Banks had no problem breaking it off in the public's ass. Trust me, China is going to get it to, they are going to bend over and grab their ankles and take it like a fish in prison. That is why we Prep. 07, 08, 09 that was just a warm up for whats coming in the world of economics and all you need to figure that out is a check book you have to balance every month on the money you have coming in your (budget) seems the feds think there is an endless supply of cash well there isn't the feds are like a 20 year old with a VISA card.
Stocks they will be worthless.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

People are miserable with or without drugs and alcohol. Blaming the booze or the drugs is the same as blaming the credit card company for your debt, the person using it is responsible for their own misery, no one else is. If I am unhappy in my career I need look no farther than the mirror to find the responsible party. No matter how horrible the conditions of your childhood or how badly you have been abused or hurt, there is someone out there who has taken worse circumstances and been a success. The opportunity to turn it around is there for everyone, it is mostly dependent on your attitude if you will succeed or fail.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> People are miserable with or without drugs and alcohol. Blaming the booze or the drugs is the same as blaming the credit card company for your debt, the person using it is responsible for their own misery, no one else is. If I am unhappy in my career I need look no farther than the mirror to find the responsible party. No matter how horrible the conditions of your childhood or how badly you have been abused or hurt, there is someone out there who has taken worse circumstances and been a success. The opportunity to turn it around is there for everyone, it is mostly dependent on your attitude if you will succeed or fail.


But, but if you don't feel/know whats going on around you it's much easier to cope. And what the hell is this BS about being responsible, where does that fit into the picture, Not in America any more it seems! In America, only the government can give you opportunity any more!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Mish said:


> Slippy, I'll let you borrow my bacon turtle. =)


It's just so...beautiful.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

ekim said:


> With all do respect, isn't that part of the problem also, taking no side.


I understand your sentiment if it is something you firmly believe in you want others to follow your rally cry. I choose my battles based on my own conclusions and threat factor. I know my voice can only carry loudly down so many halls, So I focus it on the halls I want to be heard in the most. This is a battle that can be argued in resource both monetary, military and homeland security. Weighing the scales I have to side with an unpopular decision that maybe those resources of our finite budget can be better dedicated to something that matters more to our nation.

My voice would be weak if I yelled down this hall. With all due respect.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Mish said:


> Are you saying they legalized porn to stop children from getting molested?


No more so than legalizing pot will diminish the cartel. Damn hippie's.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Infidel said:


> I wonder if legalization will change that. Doubtful the gangs and cartels will just undercut the legal price I suspect.
> 
> -Infidel


yes, but I think what you will end up with is the option for the people to either buy there pot from a well lit business from employees that are trained... OR from a scary gang member under a bridge in the hood... :shock: I think you will start to see the majority of the public willing to pay a bit more for there pot. While the homeless and drug addicts (of other drugs) will continue to fund the street gangs. Plus there will be an increased chance of getting arested going the illgeal route as less people are doing it meaning more odds of getting caught ect ect.

Eventually I think it will come to a healthy balance until then legalization will happen state by state...

saddly some states will use this as an option to restrict the rights of the people...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Silverback said:


> I understand your sentiment if it is something you firmly believe in you want others to follow your rally cry. I choose my battles based on my own conclusions and threat factor. I know my voice can only carry loudly down so many halls, So I focus it on the halls I want to be heard in the most. This is a battle that can be argued in resource both monetary, military and homeland security. Weighing the scales I have to side with an unpopular decision that maybe those resources of our finite budget can be better dedicated to something that matters more to our nation.
> 
> My voice would be weak if I yelled down this hall. With all due respect.


I did not try to do what you or most may think, that is I'm not blaming you for what is wrong but that like so many don't know who or what to believe. My call will fall on deaf ears by so many as I am/would be considered radical in what to do. I have no faith in the election process and IMO, we are passed talking to politicians be they liberal or gop wanna b's. Things can be done to force change, but the key word being force. An offer they can not refuse. Names can not be used, but we all know where this needs to be applied and it has nothing to do with everyday American citizens but it would directly affect many citizens, but the alternative is that many more Americans are being punished for the greed of a minority of do gooders!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

ekim said:


> I have no faith in the election process and IMO, we are passed talking to politicians be they liberal or gop wanna b's. Things can be done to force change, but the key word being force. An offer they can not refuse.


You would be surprised at how much I agree in many of your thoughts. I personally have formulated no solution. Until I hear a direct action plan that I can look at and believe in, that I can weigh risk and results it would be reckless for me to yell.

I back a Ron Paul Mindset.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Denton Im gonna give you a hot tip! you would be better off to invest your money in land thats right land / property / rentals ect., its real you own it, you can use it, you can lease it, and most importantly it never becomes worthless. Stocks are not Real thats right they are not Real they are like poker chips at the casino they can be used for ass wipe in the end. Now Commodities are a little better IMO but still risky, I work in the Oil Patch and Aug 2008 Oil was around 145 per barrel by Dec of 2008 it was 33 per Barrel. Just about the time everyones 401k took a big dump which was about the same time we bailed out Chrysler, GM, and all the banks, have you connected the dots yet. You and I have no control over what the Feds and their Fat cat buddies on wall street decide along with the IDIOTS that run these Corporations, Personally I have never been bailed out by either a Tax Paying Citizen or Some Retirees 401K. What do you think is going to happen when the USA tells China sosorry you nogettypaid. I mean the Feds and the Banks had no problem breaking it off in the public's ass. Trust me, China is going to get it to, they are going to bend over and grab their ankles and take it like a fish in prison. That is why we Prep. 07, 08, 09 that was just a warm up for whats coming in the world of economics and all you need to figure that out is a check book you have to balance every month on the money you have coming in your (budget) seems the feds think there is an endless supply of cash well there isn't the feds are like a 20 year old with a VISA card.
> Stocks they will be worthless.


No hot tip for me. I could find no point of contention. Matter of fact, I touched on that in my first post. The market is rigged and the best an individual can expect is to not get caught in a money net cast by the big dogs and insiders.

That being said, I did well in commodities, and I did pretty well with options trading. Yes, I know, derivities are a large part of our current problems. I repented and no longer play in the options casino.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Silverback said:


> You would be surprised at how much I agree in many of your thoughts. I personally have formulated no solution. Until I hear a direct action plan that I can look at and believe in, that I can weigh risk and results it would be reckless for me to yell.
> 
> I back a Ron Paul Mindset.


Could be I need to re read your posts and have a more open mind, but I'm slow to change my ways. Not that I haven't made a wrong choice or two but whose counting, not me. The saying "trust no one always comes to mind" but this post of your say volumes to me.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

ekim said:


> Could be I need to re read your posts and have a more open mind, but I'm slow to change my ways. Not that I haven't made a wrong choice or two but whose counting, not me. The saying "trust no one always comes to mind" but this post of your say volumes to me.


I think this majority of posts in this thread have been made in a closed minded manner that is hypocritical of yours and others actions. Furthermore, some comments are just plain ignorant. Seriously, my goal in life is to take care of my family. In that, I'll take every opportunity to advance their future. I really don't give a shit what you pedestal preachers think. I find it hilarious that you guys call me a hippie because I'm stationed in California or stupid because I invest in the stock market. How ignorant is that? Since 2009 the market has made a lot of Americans enough money to secure their families futures for many years, mine included. Answer me this, have you ever thought about setting up a hydroponics system in your back yard. I hope so; because you'll be making me money when you do. So, while your busy posting on this site 700 times a year. I'll keep pursuing those opportunities that are beneath your stature.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Protect this House said:


> I think this majority of posts in this thread have been made in a closed minded manner that is hypocritical of yours and others actions. Furthermore, some comments are just plain ignorant. Seriously, my goal in life is to take care of my family. In that, I'll take every opportunity to advance their future. I really don't give a shit what you pedestal preachers think. I find it hilarious that you guys call me a hippie because I'm stationed in California or stupid because I invest in the stock market. How ignorant is that? Since 2009 the market has made a lot of Americans enough money to secure their families futures for many years, mine included. Answer me this, have you ever thought about setting up a hydroponics system in your back yard. I hope so; because you'll be making me money when you do. So, while your busy posting on this site 700 times a year. I'll keep pursuing those opportunities that are beneath your stature.


May you do well in your investment options, but that does change your status as a "military" person and promoting a federally illegal substance and crowing about how rich you will become while being "employed" by said government. Actually sounds kind of stupid to say what you did by I digress. Unlike you, I made NO threats I only stated my opinion, guess words hurt if they ring true, correct, or are you that thin skinned? True many made money on the stock market, but it also true that many more loss everything do to very shady actions by some in the stock market so I wouldn't crow to loud. Beneath my standards may mean that you could have no standards at all and will do anything for a dollar, is that not possibly true. If you think you will make money off what I do/don't do through investments, prepare to starve as I am not in the markets any longer. I call you a hippe for being a wanna be drug provider for money and being in komiefornia, the two seem to go together and you appear to fit in well. You do seem un necessarily concerned about my post count, shouldn't you be watching your stocks, the market is down again! Enjoy your wealth and I will enjoy my little bit of money but higher moral standards.

The post you quoted was not directed to you ,so your quoting it mean shit!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Bacon time.......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Bacon time.......


It is the bark of the bacon tree, you know...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Setting aside the ethical debate for a minute, the whole organizational aspect of how they can even underwrite a pot stock is interesting. I just read a story linked on Business Insider a week or so ago about how the "legal pot stores" in Colorado and Washington state are having a hell of a time even getting banks to keep their accounts open. The banks are scared to death the Feds are going to come in and seize the accounts, so they do not want anything to do with the pot businesses.

I wonder how they even found somebody to underwrite the stocks to take them public? Also, how can they put a value on the company when all of the company cash is literally sitting in a safe in the owners basement. Beyond the moral and legal issues, the nature of the business really brings up some weird practical problems as well (for a legitimate public company).


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> No more so than legalizing pot will diminish the cartel. Damn hippie's.


Yea, I mean look at the mob, they still produce most of their money from bootlegging. LOL

Nah I agree man, legal pot will only mean the cartels will focus on other drugs. But I do advocate its legalization....

I am not a pot smoker but I once was. Its no worse than drinking and smoking cigarettes and in fact the drinking is much worse!


----------



## snowroller (Jan 23, 2014)

If I could, I would. Much rather than in medicine companies, tobacco or alcohol.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> Yea, I mean look at the mob, they still produce most of their money from bootlegging. LOL


I don't think that's a valid example, actually. Bootlegging was something they picked up during prohibition because it presented itself as a lucrative "business" opportunity. It wasn't why the mob formed in the first place, and prohibition itself is a massive discussion for another place and time.



BamaBoy101 said:


> Nah I agree man, legal pot will only mean the cartels will focus on other drugs. But I do advocate its legalization....


I think I may have to retract my own statement... maybe the example does have some validity. The Cartel isn't some teenage angst club that formed when their parents told them smoking pot was bad. Legalizing weed affects one aspect of their organization, one which hardly makes any money compared to some of the other more prevalent chemicals that are out and about.

In the end, does anyone actually believe that an international organization which makes millions if not billions of dollars every year is going to just throw in the towel because pot is legal in the US of A? My issue with the whole concept is how easy people think it will be (not necessarily you) to just vaporize something as big as the cartel, and all of its little offspring,.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Agreed, the cartel is here to stay and thats that. Does not matter what you legalize they will just produce something else people want.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BamaBoy101 said:


> Yea, I mean look at the mob, they still produce most of their money from bootlegging. LOL
> 
> Nah I agree man, legal pot will only mean the cartels will focus on other drugs. But I do advocate its legalization....
> 
> I am not a pot smoker but I once was. Its no worse than drinking and smoking cigarettes and in fact the drinking is much worse!


Pot is a bulkier product to move than, say, cocaine or heroin. There is a reason why the lion's share of their products is pot. Drugs is a consumer-driven industry, like most everything else. The cartels will be crippled if pot was no longer their cash cow.

But, let's look at something else - meth. What happened when the local and state agencies started cracking down on domestic meth production? The cartels took up the slack and meth from across the border is brought to all corners of CONUS U.S. The meth-heads are still getting their horrible poison on demand.

Drugs are going nowhere, and neither is the misery they bring. The government is not doing a thing to stop it down, considering this square of a white boy could get his hands on anything he wanted, and could get it in just a few minutes. Heck, I wouldn't even have to shower and put on clean clothes to get it. What the government has offered is overreaching powers, huge budgets and a lot of law enforcement soldier-agents.

Our problem is societal, and the government has proved itself not to be the answer.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

This is only about the almighty dollar and how the government can get more of them and also control of the drug market, can't beat them, join them! The government is tired of the competion<sp?


----------

